# Cough after drinking water and playing



## Jplatthy (Jan 16, 2011)

I'm having no luck finding old threads tonight lol...I know I saw someone else post something about this and they finally found out what was causing it....Smokey seems to have a hacking cough everytime he drinks water or is playing really hard like racing outside or running around inside ..........the vet says there is nothing wrong but...the other two don't do this so what is it.....seems like I saw someone else on here w/the same issue but I can't find it now...if anyone remembers it let me know...

Thanks


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

My homeopathic vet told me that it is a classic reaction to Rabies vaccine. She said that traditional vets tend to not believe in vaccine reactions. Lizzie has this and developed it shortly after her Rabies vaccine. I don't know that exact time frame off hand, but can look it up if you want to know.


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Nancyf started a thread in June about a hacking cough and inflamed tonsils. The thread is called "Not Going To Stop until I get an answer."


----------



## Jplatthy (Jan 16, 2011)

OK thanks I will ck it out......it's not bad but it is rather odd and does seem to happen every time he drinks water or plays really hard......


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

How's Smokey doing?


----------



## Jplatthy (Jan 16, 2011)

Same....he's done the coughing thing for awhile now...I asked the vet the last time I was in and she said she didn't think it was anything to worry about........but he is the only one of the 3 that do it.....I'll ask her again when I take him in to check his tonsils out just to make sure....thanks for asking


----------



## nancyf (Nov 6, 2007)

I happened to get on the Forum and saw your post. Dani had a cough that got worse with time despite help from our vet. She had her teeth cleaned and an inflamed tonsil was discovered. The vet thought bacteria from the teeth caused the inflamed tonsil so Dani was put on antibiotics. But then our younger Havanese, Bella, began having similar problems and the vet found both her tonsils were very inflamed--worse than Dani's.

Antibiotics have helped but I still see little signs that mild inflamation might be there. We don't know what is causing the inflamation since there teeth are cleaned, etc. It's discouraging. I'm wondering if there is some virus out there that we don't know about?

I kept them off their core shots this year but not getting a rabies shot isn't even an option.


----------



## Jplatthy (Jan 16, 2011)

Did either of your two have really BAD breath? Not sure if inflamed tonsils coudl cause that or not lol but out of the 3 Smokey has really really did I mention really bad breath...........his teeth are not dirty at all as in no tartar build up and I brush them weekly. I do the two girls the same way and neither of them have bad breath...just wondering if there is a connection.......I will end up taking him to the vet in the next few weeks to get him checked out.....if it is a reaction to vaccines is it a permanent thing or would it eventually go away...seems like he got his rabies shot in either May or June but it seems like he has had this cough for over a year now...but he never had it when he was younger.....so I honestly don't know and I don't think inflamed tonsils are something the vet would check in an annual visit???


----------



## nancyf (Nov 6, 2007)

Neither dog had bad breath. The tonsils can't be checked well unless the dog is mildly sedated since the tonsils have little flaps over them that need to be moved. When they had their teeth cleaned, the tonsils were checked and the inflamation was discovered.

The odd thing was that Dani had the cough but only one tonsil was slightly inflamed. Bella only gagged after she ate and both her tonsils were highly inflamed. The cough can also be a sign of some types of cancer so blood tests were needed to make sure cell counts were good.


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

I just wanted to update you on the Rabies/coughing gagging relationship. I was just on the phone with Lizzie's vet and asked her about it. She said that with any vaccine you are giving a modified virus of the disease. Vets are finding that many of the symptoms associated with the disease are manifested in the dog in a modified form. Symptoms of rabies are paralysis of the throat. When the throat is paralyzed the animal has difficulty swallowing the saliva that is still produced-thus the "foaming at the mouth" of animals in advanced stages. She said that symptoms that are considered "normal" for certain breed such as reverse sneezing are also rabies vaccine related.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Lizzie'sMom said:


> I just wanted to update you on the Rabies/coughing gagging relationship. I was just on the phone with Lizzie's vet and asked her about it. She said that with any vaccine you are giving a modified virus of the disease. Vets are finding that many of the symptoms associated with the disease are manifested in the dog in a modified form. Symptoms of rabies are paralysis of the throat. When the throat is paralyzed the animal has difficulty swallowing the saliva that is still produced-thus the "foaming at the mouth" of animals in advanced stages. She said that symptoms that are considered "normal" for certain breed such as reverse sneezing are also rabies vaccine related.


Wow! Is THAT scary!!! Could you post this again in a different thread with its own title so that everyone sees it?


----------



## Lizzielou (Jun 6, 2010)

So would it ever go away? Lizzie has been coughing pretty badly the past couple of days. She was vaccinated about a month ago. I have an appointment to take her to the vet tomorrow.


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

i really don't know. I have another phone consultation next week with the Homeopathic vet and I will ask her. Lizzie has had one remedy from the Homoepathic vet and I have started home cooking for her and she will not be getting any more vaccinations. I am hoping to increase her level of wellness to the best it can be.


----------



## Lizzielou (Jun 6, 2010)

Very interesting! My lizzie had her vaccines last year when she was a puppy and seemed fine. She has been coughing once in awhile the last few months but just recently is having a hard time playing and eating. We switched her food last week also. We do not know if that is causing a problem. She was on a Nutro brand food and now science diet small bites. Keep me posted on what you find out. I'll let you know what our vet thinks tomorrow.


----------



## Lizzielou (Jun 6, 2010)

Well the vet said Lizzie had a type of bronchitis. They gave her a shot of antibiotics/anti-inflammatory. Then sent her home with antibiotics and cough medicine. She is much much better today. I hope your Lizzie feels better soon.


----------

